# Don Burgett Books



## copcheck (Apr 8, 2011)

1st time poster in the book section and after a forum search I didn't see much posted on Don's books.

I purchased all of his books in paperback and fell in love with them right away. The level of detail he put into his writing made me feel like I was almost there with him.

I'll admit Band of Brother's got me roped into these books and after reading a slew of books about that unit I came across Don's books. Not knocking Ambrose's material but I would say I prefer Don's.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 8, 2011)

They're both great writers, but where Ambrose focuses on a group of individuals, Burgett has the advantage of writing his own personal story, so you follow one individual only, with others (no offense intended to anyone who served with him) coming in as peripheral characters. I've got all of Burgett's books, and will agree, they're an amazing set!

Had the opportunity (sort of) to watch the Army's parachute team put on a WW2 demonstration up in Oklahoma a couple of years ago....I was scheduled to work that day, and while extremely conflicted about whether to call in sick from a random hotel room in Oklahoma, I ended up going to work anyway. And was incredibly pissed when I found out that Mr. Burgett was there that weekend, signing copies of his books and talking with folks. ARRRRRRRRG!


----------

